# "Nofapber"



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

For the month of November, I will not masturbate.

An hour and a half(1:36 AM), and counting so far....


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Good luck dude! Any reason why?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

GaaraAgain said:


> Good luck dude! Any reason why?


It doesn't help my sex life. It doesn't improve my social skills with women.

It also occupies too much of my online time, which I should be using for research and studying.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like great reasons to quit to me. In all seriousness, best of luck to you. I really hope this brings some progress for you


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Mind if i join ya?!!? Sounds like a fun event!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

1:43 am still have yet to fap!!!!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

GaaraAgain said:


> Sounds like great reasons to quit to me. In all seriousness, best of luck to you. I really hope this brings some progress for you


LOL, not really quitting. I'll get back to it eventually. Most guys do. :b

It's more of a challenge. If I can do this, I think I can anything in life.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> Mind if i join ya?!!? Sounds like a fun event!


Oh, yeah! Kennie, we can challenge and encourage one another not to...you know what.

And when this clears you of spare time, you should do something good or positive in place of it.

I'm off to bed. Got work til 2 PM and then class til 5 PM. I'll be busy for much of (later)today.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

foe said:


> LOL, not really quitting. I'll get back to it eventually. Most guys do. :b
> 
> It's more of a challenge. If I can do this, I think I can anything in life.


Ah very true. Even as a female though, I would find that difficult :sus hence the well wishes :b


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

lol, good luck, you'll need it!

I've tried this before, furthest I got was about a week... :blank

It sucked. :no


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

29.5 days to go


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Good luck on your no fap quest!


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Heh, imagine spending a month in a hospital ward....with other patients/doctors/nurses/ never a moments privacy....


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

..... in the past I did something similar to that I think I went 2 1/2 or 3 months without doing the deed, but do you know what happened? I woke up in the middle of the night with my shorts ruined, while I was sleeping over at my friends house and they were really effing close by FML and with that lesson I never attempted to go that long again lmao.


----------



## JackNoah (Oct 30, 2011)

Cynical said:


> ..... in the past I did something similar to that I think I went 2 1/2 or 3 months without doing the deed, but do you know what happened? I woke up in the middle of the night with my shorts ruined, while I was sleeping over at my friends house and they were really effing close by FML and with that lesson I never attempted to go that long again lmao.


Holy crap, 3 months? I don't think I'd last three days if I tried. :um

OP: Good luck with the No Fap November quest, just avoid situations like Cynical wrote about :b


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

@OP
You should trademark "_Nofapber_", make it a worldwide event.

It's gonna be an intense 1st of December, that's for sure.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Isn't No Fap September what's generally done? Not that it really matters...

Also, I hate the word "fap", it seems like such a lame word for some reason. I prefer wank, which con-incidentally is not censored by this site!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Still going...but I've been having some urge to browse some porn as night falls. I better log off and go to bed. lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

In on this. The longest I've went is four or five days. I was more confident, but way more aggressive, too, and not in a good way. Should be interesting to see how I end up this time. <_<


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

JackNoah said:


> Holy crap, 3 months? I don't think I'd last three days if I tried. :um
> 
> OP: Good luck with the No Fap November quest, just avoid situations like Cynical wrote about :b


yep but I think I wasn't doing on purpose. I was pretty busy with school and other stuff so that pretty much kept me preoccupied... but my body must have been storing it put pretty bad... hence the great dream on an extremely bad time and location...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

November 1st Down!!! 29 more days to go!!!!!


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Cynical said:


> ..... in the past I did something similar to that I think I went 2 1/2 or 3 months without doing the deed, but do you know what happened? I woke up in the middle of the night with my shorts ruined, while I was sleeping over at my friends house and they were really effing close by FML and with that lesson I never attempted to go that long again lmao.


yep, nocturnal emissions ... definitely a demotivator. But retorting it as another form of motive, just wank it ASAP as if it was a chore just to avoid the nightmares, hehe

IMO if you can do it every week or so that's pretty healthy, search up a porn site on a web ranking site, you'll find the network traffic graphs tend to spike every couple of days LOL


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

That didn't last long. I caved in the other night.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

foe said:


> That didn't last long. I caved in the other night.


 So did i.......... i was on a 5 day streak lmao its okay we can start again. Starting today!


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

I didnt know nofap(insert month here) existed lol.

Well guys in the frustration forum under "Dopamine and Addictions" im on a 11 day streak. Lots of positives I recommend everybody try it.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> So did i.......... i was on a 5 day streak lmao its okay we can start again. Starting today!


Lol good try buddy.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Just do what I plan on doing; cut back. I don't think there's anything inherently destructive about fapping, but doing it too much can lead to avoiding important things. It's an easy way to procrastinate 'cuz it brings instant gratification. 


I think a lot of men are convinced that it's a bad thing cuz many of us in western society have been shamed into thinking it's a slight against god or in some way unnatural.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the title. I'm gonna join and not fap until the 12th of December.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

^^that didn't go well.


----------

